# Platy Problems



## marieb519 (Aug 6, 2010)

1


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Honestly, I'm stumped about the mysterious massive deaths... Maybe the tab was contaminated, or maybe it had expired? Products like that can actually expire on the store shelf without customers knowing about it, because many of them don't have expiration dates printed on the packages. 

As for the hiding, I don't know about that either. If they've had babies, then obviously they're coming out sometimes. Consider the room they're in. Are they in direct sunlight at all? Are they in a high-traffic area in your home? Do you have other pets that might be startling them when you're not around? Are they close to your TV, and is it on a lot? What about radios and such? Are they more active when you turn out the aquarium lights at night? 

One thing you could do to see if they're just afraid of you for some reason is to set up a video camera to record when you're not in the room. Then observe their behavior. I actually had a platy that was afraid of me because my two-year-old niece once pounded on the tank. Even though I stopped her, the fish might have thought that I had been the one knocking on the glass and so they hid from me every time even though they would come out to greet my husband...

It could also be something in the tank that stresses them that may not have stressed your other fish. Is the filter flow very fast? Do you have a lot of bubblers going? Are there plenty of places for them to hide? Is the temperature in the tank stable? (if it's near a source of heat, like a window, then it might be fluctuating too much). 

Sorry, that's a lot of questions to answer your questions! But you've got to cover all the bases. I hope the little guys are OK!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all the deaths, that's terrible and I cannot imagine losing so many so fast. I wish I had some advice or input, but i'm a newbie here and just learning.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,Marie I am sorry I missed this.

Fish TB is a definate possibility.However,how did you acclimate the new fish?Do you have any live plants?Perhaps raise the temp just a hair,and add some plants to the tank.

On the tabs many have mention on other forums that the concentration of medicine will vary throughout the tabs,so you could have had a super concentration of it and didnt know it.


----------

